# Shukriya Ki Dhaani Vaad?



## Ajuni (Sep 9, 2012)

Sat Sri Akal Bhai aur Bhen Ji
Wahe Guru Ki Khalsa Wahe Guru Ki Fateh

Manners are something that I hold to the utmost importance in my life, and to be polite is something I try to practice at every chance within my life. Growing up in a hindu family I would take note that my mother and aunt would always say Dhaani Vaad to each other...I always assumed this meant You're Welcome. 

As I grew older I made many sikhi friends and asked one of their mothers how to say 'thank you' in punjabi. She told me it was shukriya... as time went on though.. I noticed I never heard anyone use the word shukriya and usually only heard Dhaani Vaad. Then someone told me that Dhaani Vaad also meant thank you...This confused me a great deal.

All in all I use shukriya when i mean to say thank you and Dhaani Vaad when I mean to say You're Welcome. 

I did however wish to clarify the distinction between the two and any other insights from my sadh sangat. 

Shukriya or Dhaani Vaad 

Ang kudihug


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 9, 2012)

BOTH are just "words" if feelings are NOT included...
BOTH mean the same thing...
Thanks, appreciated..etc...
I think Dhanwaad is PUNJABI and Shukria is HINDI...URDU based...


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Sep 9, 2012)

There is also the hindi धन्यवाद् (Dhanyevaad) which is thank you, not you're welcome


----------



## Ajuni (Sep 9, 2012)

Dhanwaad


----------

